# Play 400 Nintendo Games Online!!!!!



## trimidium (Jun 11, 2004)

Yes, I know some of you will gripe about the name of the website, but love it or hate it, but thesmartass.info is THE place to be.

This website has various helpful forms on it like google, and everytime you load the page you see random artwork, and random quotes.

But with the latest redesign of this website there is now a menu with a list of over 400 nintendo games, all of which play on the website... saving support is not there yet, but there is sound and everything, hell it even auto-pauses the games if you click on anything but the nintendo window making it perfect for playing games at work 

Yes this is my website, so of course I will say good things about it, but I have worked hard to use all the feedback that people have provided me. I have now made sure it looks and works properly on firefox as well as internet explorer this time around.

This is a new design and i'm sure there are still a couple bugs, but I need lots of feedback on what's good and what's not with the page if it is to become successful.

So please, let me know what you think and don't hold back.


----------



## tdi_veedub (Jan 29, 2004)

Coooool Man!!!

Keep up the good work. Some points:

Use a different emulator, the current one chops and skips.
Get a faster server.


----------



## trimidium (Jun 11, 2004)

heh, time and money, two things i don't currently have. and there's not exactly a lot of emulators writen for java, let alone ones that you can get to work in applets... i like it, it's not perfect but the games i play run at full speed.


----------



## cavtek (Jul 8, 2004)

you sure got a lot of nes games in there. didnt have much luck playing 'metal gear' with this 400mhz on dialup though...good luck with the site.


----------



## King Joeyjr (Jan 7, 2005)

Sounds kool may have to check it out sometime.. or i could just play WoW for a couple more hours..


----------



## Acey76 (Feb 17, 2005)

if you search online you can download most Nintendo, Snes & sega game roms, i Have 960 Nintento Games (Some are ALTERED games) 175 Snes, 45 N64, And 110 Sega Games burnt on 1 dvd that I take to work with me. Fun For EVERYONE! Favorite Emu's are --Project64 for N64, Jnes for nintendo, ZSNES for Snes And GENS for Sega. Most Of these have the Game Genie built in for those of you playing at work and dont have time for a FAIR game. Better Have a good video card for N64 Games though.


----------



## trimidium (Jun 11, 2004)

I have every rom for every non cd console system, but legally i can not post them for download... 

by having a nintendo on my website there is nothing to download at all, so you simply go to the site, choose a game and play... sure i have better emulators that do a better job at home, but this way i can go anywhere and have 400 nintendo games instantly avaliable and ready to play.

i have been in the emulation community since 1996, most emulators didn't have sound at that point, but just the potential of one day being able to play final fantasy 5 in ENGLISH was possible.

this is just a starting point, i believe interest in my website will spark others to learn more about emulation and perhaps become the next person to make a new emulator.


----------



## trimidium (Jun 11, 2004)

I fixed a ton of things on this website to make it load quicker and work better. But it's good to know that after getting an instant 3 gigabyte spike in traffic in one day (thanks to askmen.com's cool site of the day), that the page can still stand up.

I have partial saving support on the nintendo games now as well so check it out.

Trimidium };->~
http://www.thesmartass.info/

(cool site of the day)
http://www.askmen.com/cool_site/2005_mar/mar24.html


----------

